# best mulching blades



## trieck1232 (May 2, 2013)

if this is on here I'm not seeing it, what are the best mulching blades out there for a 50" cub cadet??


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I use Gator Blades on my 50"..I am well pleased with them..edro:


----------



## trieck1232 (May 2, 2013)

Ken N Tx said:


> I use Gator Blades on my 50"..I am well pleased with them..edro:


Thank you!


----------

